# Planning Advice , 40 m2 extenstion



## stress pains (8 Jun 2014)

I have built a stand alone 24.9 m2 internal space,  L shaped home office.  with pitched roof 3.5 meters high  at the back of my garden. (planning not required) Now I am going to join the back of the house to this Home office. Adding an additional 15m2. The total size will be 39.9 m2 internal space. 

Reading the planning rules . I can build 40m2 at the back of my house without planning. I will have 35 m2 of garden left. Can I get opinions as if this requires planning.


----------



## newirishman (8 Jun 2014)

Probably not given it is under 40sqm and I assume only ground floor. 
If you are unsure however, or given that you are cutting it quite tight with the 39.9sqm, why not talk to the planning department?

A more general question though is why would you not just submit for planning? It is not as such expensive and at least you have both peace of mind as well as paperwork of you ever plan to sell the place.


----------



## lowCO2design (8 Jun 2014)

stress pains said:


> I have built a* stand alone *24.9 m2 internal space,  L shaped home *office*.  with pitched roof 3.5 meters high  at the back of my garden. (planning not required)


iMO planning is/was required for this





> Now I am going to join the back of the house to this Home office. Adding an additional 15m2. The total size will be 39.9 m2 internal space.
> 
> Reading the planning rules . I can build 40m2 at the back of my house without planning. I will have 35 m2 of garden left. Can I get opinions as if this requires planning.


_stress pains seeks planning permission for retention of detached home office and construction of rear extension linking existing dwelling to home office_...


----------



## lowCO2design (8 Jun 2014)

newirishman said:


> A more general question though is why would you not just submit for planning? It is not as such expensive and at least you have both peace of mind as well as paperwork of you ever plan to sell the place.


thats a fare point

approach council and ask would a section 5 be addequate


----------



## stress pains (8 Jun 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I will be talking to the planners. I am just seeking advice.


lowCO2design. I would appreciate If you could explain why IYO I need planning. As Its attached to the rear of property and less than 40m2 with a pitched tiled roof less than 4m and garden space remaining in excess of 25m2.(lets just say it was a shed & not a home office, but shed/ home office now is joined to the rear of house and is less than 40m2). 

newirishman . You confirm , what I am thinking. Its opinions , I am seeking.  I appreciate all opinions. However I will be talking to the planners. But in the meantime I will be carrying out these works. Unless I get opinions stating . NO. Cant do that

The complete  extension/ original office(or shed) to the rear of the house (all joined together)  has not increased the original floor area of the house by more than 40 square metres and is not higher than the house. The extension does not reduce the open space at the back of the house to less than 25 square metres which is reserved exclusively for the use of the occupants of my house. 

I Cant see any planning laws been broke. But I would appreciate opinions.


----------



## stress pains (9 Jun 2014)

spoke with planners in South Dublin CO CO. this morning. Building is exempt from planning.


----------

